# Image placement for DTG printing



## claudia1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello! I have several images (some photo quality) that I need printed close the the collar and shoulders (like a bib or necklace). I spoke to some print shops that said they are not capable of printing in the region. Can someone please clarify because I have seen more complicated digital printed shirts that have a photo quality image printed from seam to seam. Thanks a lot!


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

A lot of the seam to seam prints are sublimated onto fabric prior to assembly.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

claudia1 said:


> Hello! I have several images (some photo quality) that I need printed close the the collar and shoulders (like a bib or necklace). I spoke to some print shops that said they are not capable of printing in the region. Can someone please clarify because I have seen more complicated digital printed shirts that have a photo quality image printed from seam to seam. Thanks a lot!


It is difficult but possible and there are limitations to what you can print.

Printing with white ink in that area is challenging and can lead to a high misprint rate if not done correctly.

I'd expect to pay a premium if you find someone who can handle that type of print job on a DTG.


----------



## claudia1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks so much, I looked far in wide for answers and I am so happy I found this forum! very helpful!


----------



## claudia1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help, that makes sense!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with Randy. The majority of those design, are printed on roll fabric, then cut and sewn. You will also find that there are very few DTG printers with the necessary print size to print over 17" in one direction.


----------



## 76anajet (Oct 29, 2010)

I also agree with Randy, i have many years experience in sublimaton cut and sew no problems there.
But with DTG it could be a costly nightmare.


----------

